# c. darlingi owners..



## TpleaseForMe (Jan 5, 2013)

someone who has been keeping them awhile i have my 3.5dls female in appropriate sized kritter keeper and substrate and half filled for burrowing. i know they have good ole attitude on em i know that i always use tongs and she is eating like crazy but i wanna know any special advice maybe just specific for baboon family. or even for c. darlingi so any extra is awesome just always wanna learn more and more so always can  do more then expected so anything is always helpful. and before people say go look in thread of them i have and wasn't anything to special so made thread myself


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 5, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> someone who has been keeping them awhile i have my 3.5dls female in appropriate sized kritter keeper and substrate and half filled for burrowing. i know they have good ole attitude on em i know that i always use tongs and she is eating like crazy but i wanna know any special advice maybe just specific for baboon family. or even for c. darlingi so any extra is awesome just always wanna learn more and more so always can  do more then expected so anything is always helpful. and before people say go look in thread of them i have and wasn't anything to special so made thread myself


they are a burrowing species so the more substrate depth the better. they like it dry so make sure you have water available. other wise just like any other T for anything else so make sure you don't over feed them either. consider defensive T and has potent venom. oh and the horn is magical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jan 5, 2013)

also, im THINKING that what you have may be a C. marshalli? I was reading something on the stripe on the abdomen. 
Supposedly 
C. darlingi only has a "single stripe" = across top set of book lungs
C. marshali has a "double stripe" = across BOTH sets...?

I could be completely wrong on this, as my baboon knowledge is extremely limited.  I will search my history and see if i can find the link/article i was reading on other forums. I would highly suggest getting a dorsal pic of the tarantula, showing off the abdomen and carapace, and posting it here in this thread. Also, maybe provide the link to your vent sexing pic 
More experienced people will surely chime in


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 5, 2013)

grayzone said:


> also, im THINKING that what you have may be a C. marshalli? I was reading something on the stripe on the abdomen.
> Supposedly
> C. darlingi only has a "single stripe" = across top set of book lungs
> C. marshali has a "double stripe" = across BOTH sets...?
> ...


wouldn't the horn be helpful. I mean isn't the marshali straight and darlingi curved. its 3.5 inches isn't it prominent by now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jan 5, 2013)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/carapace-Ceratogyrus.htm


this is the link i was referring to... 
Like engineer said, a pic of the horn will help (hence my asking to see the carapace) a lot as well.

---------- Post added 01-04-2013 at 10:38 PM ----------

darlingi just doesnt match up (abdomen wise) with what you have > http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=29713&c=9
based off the previous link provided


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 5, 2013)

wow did not realize marshali horn was that high

here is one of my darlingi for comparison

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jan 5, 2013)

Like said before, keep them dry. Don't worry too much about a waterbowl though. Not needed. Just spray a bit of water against the side of the enclosure every 3 months or so.
They are relatively defensive, but venom is not as bad as what people make them out to be. Comparable to a bee sting.

Looking at the abdomen in your pic, it is definitely not darlingi. Most probably a marshalli, but dorsal shot will confirm.


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 5, 2013)

*R: c. darlingi owners..*



Ceratogyrus said:


> They are relatively defensive, but venom is not as bad as what people make them out to be. Comparable to a bee sting.


Interesting. Did you get sting? So its venom it's like a NW specimen?


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jan 5, 2013)

macbaffo said:


> Interesting. Did you get sting? So its venom it's like a NW specimen?


I have been bitten a few times by them and hurts for maybe an hour at most at the bite site, but no further reactions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 5, 2013)

*R: c. darlingi owners..*



Ceratogyrus said:


> I have been bitten a few times by them and hurts for maybe an hour at most at the bite site, but no further reactions.


Venom was always injected or there was also a dry bite?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have females of both darlingi and marshalli. (They are both with sacs right now, pulling in 15 days!). Look at my pairing thread in my signature for pics. Both of my girls are pretty laid back.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jan 5, 2013)

macbaffo said:


> Venom was always injected or there was also a dry bite?


I would assume there was venom injected as I had symptoms for about an hour afterwards.


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 5, 2013)

my girls horn is completely straight so she would be a c. darlingi right?


----------



## BrettG (Feb 5, 2013)

Straight normally =C.marshalli,rear facing horn = C.darlingi. They can also be ID'd by the ventral banding for the most part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Feb 5, 2013)

straight up is a marshalli... refer to the pics in the link i provided in post #5


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 5, 2013)

Interesting about the venom potency... Anyone else been bitten?

Or @ Ceratogyrus have you had many bites from other OW Ts and built some type of immunity? Lol


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Feb 5, 2013)

I have been bitten by a few. 
C.darlingi x 2
A.junodi
C.huahini
And stung by a few non venomous scorps.

The 2 darlingi bites were the first, so no immunity.  And the junodi and huahini bites hurt a lot more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 6, 2013)

Ceratogyrus said:


> I have been bitten by a few.
> C.darlingi x 2
> A.junodi
> C.huahini
> ...


I'm very intrigued by this has anyone else got a link to bite reports on C. darlingi? (There's none in the bite report section) as surely if its venom isn't that potent surely it would make it a good introduction to OW Ts? Funnily enough I have this species as my introduction to OW but I won't test the theory myself haha.

After a quick search I'm guessing you're name Ceratogyrus on tarantulas.co.za too?
Also found another site (arachnophiles) that also says its reported to me no more than a mild pain on humans...., interesting.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Feb 6, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> I'm very intrigued by this has anyone else got a link to bite reports on C. darlingi? (There's none in the bite report section) as surely if its venom isn't that potent surely it would make it a good introduction to OW Ts? Funnily enough I have this species as my introduction to OW but I won't test the theory myself haha.
> 
> After a quick search I'm guessing you're name Ceratogyrus on tarantulas.co.za too?
> Also found another site (arachnophiles) that also says its reported to me no more than a mild pain on humans...., interesting.


Yes, that is my nick. 
No offence to anyone on the site (As I know it is mainly US users on here), but us South Africans are a bit tougher than you guys sometimes. 
It is really funny to me when I look at how scared most people are of being bitten by Ceratogyrus, Augacephalus species, etc. When I look for them in the wild I often just pick them up after tickling them out of burrows. Their venom is really not as bad as most people make it out to be. Maybe it is because it is a foreign spider to people on the other side of the pond.
We only had exotic tarantulas introduced in the past 6 years or so, so my first Theraphosid was a C.darlingi around 17 years ago when I was 13 years old, and never had hassles, so I think they are great starters.

Just a funny slightly off topic story I need to share about being tough down here. Used to work at a travel company that had its home base in Austalia. They sent over tests to give to our guides to check on our safety record. One of the questions was: If your client wants to go on a dangerous activity, what should you do? The correct answer was to convince them not to go. All our guides responded with: You should join them on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol nice story and thanks for the info.


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 6, 2013)

i been bit by my pederseni and apparently newly discovered c. marshali... hate petstores and miss labels but hell im still happy with her and she is a female so i dont mind


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 6, 2013)

i went and looked at the picture genuises for both darlingi and marshalli and darlingi is the one with straight horn... marshali has the curved horn


----------



## BrettG (Feb 6, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> i went and looked at the picture genuises for both darlingi and marshalli and darlingi is the one with straight horn... marshali has the curved horn


Wrong.marshalli is known as the "straight horned baboon" (wack common names suck)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 6, 2013)

As Brett said marshalli = straight horned baboon, darlingi = eastern horned baboon.... We're you looking on google at the pictures? If so they aren't too reliable for confirmation on ID as they tend to have Ts labelled under the wrong genus etc... Better of skimming through the picture threads here.


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 7, 2013)

i went and looked at mine and she is curved ill post some of the pics soon just to make sure. and the name that came with her at pet store said southern horned baboon.. fml pet store need to learn to know what they hell they are selling


----------



## spiderengineer (Feb 7, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> i went and looked at mine and she is curved ill post some of the pics soon just to make sure. and the name that came with her at pet store said southern horned baboon.. fml pet store need to learn to know what they hell they are selling


if you look at the picture of my darlingi that I posted on this thread early. you can tell that the horn starts to curve, granted its still young so the curve is not as pronounced but you can tell its definitely going to curve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 7, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> i went and looked at mine and she is curved ill post some of the pics soon just to make sure. and the name that came with her at pet store said southern horned baboon.. fml pet store need to learn to know what they hell they are selling


I'd take anything labelled in a petshop with a pinch of salt, as generally they have no clue and go by common names which are.... Well a crap way of labelling IMO.

@ Spiderengineer you got anymore feeding vids in the line? Also your darlingi is a little beauty - how big is it?


----------



## spiderengineer (Feb 7, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> @ Spiderengineer you got anymore feeding vids in the line? Also your darlingi is a little beauty - how big is it?


she is probablly close to 2 inches or so and I am also working on another feeding video in fact I finallly got two of my H. lividum (working on the others) on camera right before I did this post. glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 7, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> she is probablly close to 2 inches or so and I am also working on another feeding video in fact I finallly got two of my H. lividum (working on the others) on camera right before I did this post. glad you're enjoying them.


I thought it looked around 3-4" hard to tell without anything to go by. Yea your vids are good quality and the setups are simple yet very nice and you have a nice selection of Ts.


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 10, 2013)

is she a c marshalli? or a c. darlingi?


----------



## grayzone (Feb 10, 2013)

idk bro.. like i said, i cant speak off 1st hand experience, but im still going with marshalli. Between that horn, and the super wide belly band (over both sets of booklungs) i see no other option


----------



## spiderengineer (Feb 10, 2013)

c marshalli


----------



## famish (Feb 10, 2013)

C. marshalli. Beauty.


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 10, 2013)

damn okay thanks she is amazing sometimes sweet as hell other times she is grouchy as all craziness. but she is amazing i have pics posted about sexing her. still waiting on molt so

---------- Post added 02-10-2013 at 08:42 AM ----------

is there really any defference other then horn and stripe over booklungs?


----------



## grayzone (Feb 10, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> is there really any defference other then horn and stripe over booklungs?


meaning..?? Im sure there are other differences PHYSICALLY (ie. spermatheca for starters.. there are likely more)
and id also assume that the two come from separate regions. 

Again, im no expert with baboons and am currently limited to OBT. My 2nd baboon will arrive this week (A.ezendami)


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 10, 2013)

mean more like temperment or like i posted pics like i did with b albo and ppl say female but the fact its a marshalli not a darlingi would that change that? or what


----------



## grayzone (Feb 10, 2013)

its safe to assume your marshalli is a female   vent sexing isnt 100% accurate, but with that pic of it id bet 2 of my ts on it haha.


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 10, 2013)

well with an answer like that im happy. wooh hahah i hope so


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a female marshalli. Males horns never grow that size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderengineer (Feb 10, 2013)

Ceratogyrus said:


> That's a female marshalli. Males horns never grow that size.


that good to know about the horn and relation to male and female. does the horn size stay the same until maturity or is it pretty obvious early on?


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Feb 10, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> that good to know about the horn and relation to male and female. does the horn size stay the same until maturity or is it pretty obvious early on?


The males horn gets to maybe a cm at most and then pretty much disappears when he matures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks for that tidbit Cera.. is it that way with ALL horned baboons, or just the marshalli? never read that before. 
I based my predictions soley off his ventral pic of the t in his gallery


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Feb 10, 2013)

Well lots of the Ceratogyrus don't have proper horns, but out of those with visible horns (darlingi, brachycephalus, marshalli), marshalli MM's lose most of their visible horn. The other 2 still show the horn as MM's.


----------



## Grin (Feb 10, 2013)

Both are marshalli who came from the same sac. One male and one female.



DSCN3213 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Before maturing 

DSCN3237 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

Mature male at 3"-3.5"

DSCN3941 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

Immature female

DSCN4563 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 10, 2013)

aaw they are pretty grin

---------- Post added 02-10-2013 at 07:41 PM ----------

hey grin do you think mine is mature i dont know how big females get i wanna say she is on the big side of 4 inchs


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Feb 10, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> aaw they are pretty grin
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-10-2013 at 07:41 PM ----------
> 
> hey grin do you think mine is mature i dont know how big females get i wanna say she is on the big side of 4 inchs


She's mature.


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 11, 2013)

means i gotta look for a male then mhm.. im excited now first time ever trying to breed any T's


----------



## Grin (Feb 12, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> aaw they are pretty grin
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-10-2013 at 07:41 PM ----------
> 
> hey grin do you think mine is mature i dont know how big females get i wanna say she is on the big side of 4 inchs



Thanks.

I'd say give it another molt.
You don't really come across males to often, and when they are up for sale people snag them fast.
Sent my male off on a loan and first time the lady ripped one of his legs off. She was then given a good amount of meals to prevent her wanting to munch him.
Things didn't go as planned and as soon as he got under her, she turned him into dinner.
The females are pretty good at eating them sadly.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Feb 12, 2013)

I have mated marshalli 5 times and never had a loss. If she has a burrow, it should lessen the chances of him being eaten.


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 12, 2013)

okay but honestly i bought her and she is in a medium sized critter keeper...
should i move her up? or what cause idk if she was gonna get bigger and they have had her in that for like a year

---------- Post added 02-12-2013 at 09:14 AM ----------

little off topic grin but if you look threw my gallery and see the 5.5in lp that i believe is your old one i bought from grey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Feb 12, 2013)

i **think** they get to be about 5.. maybe 6" max 

and seeing how they are a baboon spider, and adult will like all the sub it can get to burrow in.

I house my female obt in a 2.5 gal and she is about 5.5", i would imagine that is all she will ever need.
I would imagine a 2.5 gal would be ideal for an adult marshalli, but you may prefer larger? Im kind of a space saver though, and dont see anything larger than 2.5 gal suitable for a pet hole haha.

Whatever you choose, just make sure that its like 3/4 full of substrate so it has all the tunneling/burrowing room it needs. 
Is yours out a lot or what?


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 12, 2013)

well ya her space isnt even that big so might go pick one up and see about moving her... and hopefully wont get bit... to bad... but who knows she been really fangy lately she might go into molt her but is good sized and stuff but she always is burrowed so idk if she ready to molt

---------- Post added 02-12-2013 at 09:55 AM ----------

where do you buy 2.5 gallon tanks and how much are they?


----------



## spiderengineer (Feb 12, 2013)

you best bet to find one is at a pet store as for how much I would imagine five dollars or maybe more with a lid


----------



## Grin (Feb 12, 2013)

Not all will burrow. I've provided mine with 6" of substrate and a premade burrow that she refuses to use.
She just webs everything like crazy.


Ah yes that LP, she was always so hungry and defensive in my care.
Glad to see she has grown a bit and in good care.


You can go to wal-mart and find nice sized containers with green locking handles.
Cheap and they work really well.


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 13, 2013)

As the weather has warmed up slightly here my juvenile C. darlingi should arrive in the morning so ill upload some pictures if he/she permits it.


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok, so my C. darlingi has just arrived unpacking and the transfer was fine no threat postures or anything. Was infact one of my easiest transfers which was good.

I managed to get a few pics of him/her while it stayed still before bolting to the hide and webbing every entrance up within 10 minutes haha (curious to see if this one burrows as I never gave a starter burrow to see what she does as my sling just webs).

So heres the pictures:

In shipping tub:












Trying to hide under the waterdish:






Beggining to explore:












Snapped just as it went to dash:






My favourite picture of the bunch:






As you can see the horn is slanted rather than a straight horn, thus Ceratogyrus darlingi rather than marshalli.

Gotta say... stunning in person the pics dont do it justice at all!


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Feb 14, 2013)

Darlingi are awesome (Hence my username).  Only outdone by pure brachycephalus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 14, 2013)

Ceratogyrus said:


> Darlingi are awesome (Hence my username).  Only outdone by pure brachycephalus.


As far as you're aware are there any physically distinguishing features between male/female C. darlingi?


----------



## macbaffo (Feb 14, 2013)

*R: c. darlingi owners..*



Curious jay said:


> As far as you're aware are there any physically distinguishing features between male/female C. darlingi?


Horn and size.


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 14, 2013)

macbaffo said:


> Horn and size.


Before becoming mature? Or same as marshalli the male looses the horn?

The one in my picture is roughly 2.5-3" I've looked ventrally and my guess if female ( I'm poor at ventral sexing though lol) just wondering if any other way to tell without maturity/molt.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ive never heard of marshalli males loosing the horn. Ill have to look at some of my pics to see. 

By looking at the pics of your darlingi, its a female. Males of both darlingi and marshalli, (and maybe other Ceratogyrus) have alot smaller horn. Pretty much just a nub. But your girl has a pronounced horn, so i say female. My female looks the same, and is maybe 4", and just produced 111 slings. 





Curious jay said:


> Before becoming mature? Or same as marshalli the male looses the horn?
> 
> The one in my picture is roughly 2.5-3" I've looked ventrally and my guess if female ( I'm poor at ventral sexing though lol) just wondering if any other way to tell without maturity/molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for that buddy. Glad I've finally got ATLEAST one female in my collection! So far everyone that's matured has been male lol. Goodluck with your slings, my sling is nuts lol.

Edit: p.s Grin has pictures of a MM on page one.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 14, 2013)

Your welcome man. Hope you get lucky and have some more females. I know what its like, especially one that you really want to be female. Fortunately i have really good luck getting females. I think in that pic, once the male had matured, the hair on his carapace had grown differently, and covered the horn mostly. That might make it look as if its not there. Males horns are already very small. 





Curious jay said:


> Thanks for that buddy. Glad I've finally got ATLEAST one female in my collection! So far everyone that's matured has been male lol. Goodluck with your slings, my sling is nuts lol.
> 
> Edit: p.s Grin has pictures of a MM on page one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Feb 15, 2013)

The males do not lose their horn at maturity, but the horn doesn't grow as big as the females. From my experience, you have a female there, but don't take my word for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ditto that 


Ceratogyrus said:


> but don't take my word for it.


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 15, 2013)

i know little of topic but does anyone have obt slings or other "baboon" slings for sale sorry to use that turm but i know there is alot of def spp. and all that so? im waiting for tax return and i love the baboon tarantulas and looking to try and get alot  more then just my marshalli


----------



## spiderengineer (Feb 15, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> i know little of topic but does anyone have obt slings or other "baboon" slings for sale sorry to use that turm but i know there is alot of def spp. and all that so? im waiting for tax return and i love the baboon tarantulas and looking to try and get alot  more then just my marshalli


OBT are pretty easy to fine for sell check the sell ads in the sell/trade section


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 15, 2013)

where is the sell/ trade section? im still fairly new on here


----------



## spiderengineer (Feb 15, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> where is the sell/ trade section? im still fairly new on here


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?88-Premium-For-Sale-Trade-Want-to-Buy

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?24-For-Sale-Trade-Want-to-Buy


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 15, 2013)

thank you so much. but when im broke im gonna blame you also

Reactions: Like 1


----------

